# Trivial Q



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't seem to find the info online - anybody know which actors sang Norman and Arturo on the Schippers/Sills/Cappuccilli/Diaz CD of Lucia di Lammermoor?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks! ... adding length ...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought at first this was going to be a quiz. We used to have a quiz & I don't know why I'm mentioning it because I was useless but it was good fun. :lol:

No real rules except whoever guessed correct got to pose the next question.

I'll start with a difficult one & no Googling. 

How many operas did Beethoven write?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry ... !


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> sorry ... !


 oops! You did nothing wrong!!! I'm the one who should be sorry!!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I
> 
> How many operas did Beethoven write?


Erm... 1?

Karl Marx had tickets to which opera, but couldn't attend due to hotel room shortage?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> I can't seem to find the info online - anybody know which actors sang Norman and Arturo on the Schippers/Sills/Cappuccilli/Diaz CD of Lucia di Lammermoor?


Keith Erwin was Normanno and Alfred Dallapozza was Arturo.
It was an original Westminster recording made at EMI's London studios in 1970.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

*Trivia Q*

Ileana Cotrubas apparently has written a book, called "Opern Wahrheiten".

Has anybody read it? Any idea what it's about?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks !! 

Annie? What are you doing here? :lol:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I hadn't heard of this before, but it certainly sounds interesting. "Opera's Truths" (rough translation) could be almost anything, from a very serious discussion of the art of music theater to a gossippy "tell-all." Could even be a work of fiction, I suppose. Now I've got to check around the web to see what info I can find.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> Keith Erwin was Normanno and Alfred Dallapozza was Arturo.
> It was an original Westminster recording made at EMI's London studios in 1970.


Just got your pm, responded there. Thanks.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

MAuer said:


> I hadn't heard of this before, but it certainly sounds interesting. "Opera's Truths" (rough translation) could be almost anything, from a very serious discussion of the art of music theater to a gossippy "tell-all." Could even be a work of fiction, I suppose. Now I've got to check around the web to see what info I can find.


Well, or it could be Proofs of Opera, too - I think Germans use the same word for both. Turow's "The Burden of Proof" is "Die Buerde der Wahrheit."


----------

